# Swollen prostate?



## Uncle manny (Jul 13, 2015)

The other day I woke up and took a piss and had a pain in my scrotum area right under/behind the balls. It was a weird pain I had gotten it once or twice before for a couple days during pct of a ph cycle and looked up the possible culprit and it was said that its probably swollen prostate. I only get it for my morning piss started 2 days ago and today it was almost gone not as painful. I'm going into week 10 of my test e cycle. Any body have any experience with this?


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 13, 2015)

BPH is a pretty common side effect of cycling.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2015)

I get that. Plus sometimes I will go from just fine to complete urgency. Out of nowhere I have to piss my brains out

Then when I finally try to it doesn't want to come out.

When it finally does come out its like dribble.

I take a low dose of cialis and it clears right up.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 13, 2015)

I only get that cramp in my taint when I take a dump and its very seldom....the cramp is very seldom


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 13, 2015)

Lemme get my latex gloves


----------



## Magical (Jul 13, 2015)

You can get bloods drawn and do a PSA test. That may rule out prostate problems, or at least keep a finger out of your ass.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 13, 2015)

I have BPH doctor prescribed me flomax and it works great. Definitely sounds like a prostate issue, the pain is usually at the base of the penis and can spread up the taint. go to the doctor and let him put his finger up your butt, its not so bad


----------



## Dex (Jul 13, 2015)

Ask for a female physician...it doesn't hurt as bad.


----------



## Magical (Jul 13, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> I have BPH doctor prescribed me flomax and it works great. Definitely sounds like a prostate issue, the pain is usually at the base of the penis and can spread up the taint. go to the doctor and let him put his finger up your butt, its not so bad



Did he cup the balls? Reach around?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 13, 2015)

That area is called the perineal. You may have had a cramp or spazm in that area two nights ago, bike riding or any other seated activities, constipation or sexual activities. Sounds like its getting better though thanks for sharing  good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 13, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> That area is called the perineal. You may have had a cramp or spazm in that area two nights ago, bike riding or any other seated activities, constipation or sexual activities. Sounds like its getting better though thanks for sharing  good luck and keep us posted.



You seem to have extensive knowledge concerning male genitalia...you should fit in well here.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 13, 2015)

You need to man up and slide your finger up your ass to relieve the pressure. Simply massage the area (inside your bum) with one or two fingers for 5-10 minutes each day and you will be good to go.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 13, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> You need to man up and slide your finger up your ass to relieve the pressure. Simply massage the area (inside your bum) with one or two fingers for 5-10 minutes each day and you will be good to go.





Someone please ban Diz for making this post.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 13, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Someone please ban Diz for making this post.



I know, right!  Who the hell can reach?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 13, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> You need to man up and slide your finger up your ass to relieve the pressure. Simply massage the area (inside your bum) with one or two fingers for 5-10 minutes each day and you will be good to go.




WTF!!!!  I am curious why 5-10 minutes, is this from personal exp?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 14, 2015)

I usually stick my boyfriends prick up my ass everytime I take a piss so I hardly notice anything


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 14, 2015)

Lol you guys are too funny.. Glad to see its normal and actually it's seems to be gone at the moment


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

Magical said:


> Did he cup the balls? Reach around?



LMAO i wasn't so fortunate, he just jammed it in there fast. it was over in about 2 seconds. it was worst the second time when it was a female nurse practicioner, she had her finger in there for a while feeling around, it hurt for days afterward i could barely walk.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> You need to man up and slide your finger up your ass to relieve the pressure. Simply massage the area (inside your bum) with one or two fingers for 5-10 minutes each day and you will be good to go.



hahahaha im pretty sure thats called masterbating your asshole.


----------



## Night_Wing (Oct 13, 2015)

Try taking some Saw Palmetto, helps with prostate and urinary health and its cheap! Worth a shot! I take it when I'm cycling!


----------



## Sledge (Oct 13, 2015)

May also be epidydimitis. I had it for several years. Antibios wouldn't touch it. So painful!


----------

